# cyberoam made me sick



## gyanishgaurav (Nov 14, 2006)

fiends i want ur help in my college orkut is banned by using cyberoam i am a beginner and dont know much but can anyone tell me the way to bypass cyberoam.i will bw relly thanful for that.


----------



## govind@PH4 (Nov 14, 2006)

U may use proxies such as
 *cooltunnel.com/


----------



## gyanishgaurav (Nov 14, 2006)

i dont know much about proxies can u explain
__________
i dont wnat name of proxy sites .i want some proxies which can be used directly in firefox and i use banned site directly by firefox.


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 14, 2006)

Sites are banned in colleges for some specific reasons.. I don't think you should try to bypass them.. Reporting this thread..


----------



## badass (Nov 14, 2006)

Why you are reporting this thread dude. Be open minded and if you know ans to his que then only post in his thread


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 14, 2006)

badass said:
			
		

> Why you are reporting this thread dude. Be open minded and if you know ans to his que then only post in his thread


I have mentioned the reason earlier...


----------



## gyanishgaurav (Nov 15, 2006)

why orkut is banned can u tell .is it a porn site or else.its a place where people share and exchange there thoughts.


----------



## govind@PH4 (Nov 15, 2006)

Orkut and many other community sites are ususlly blocked, because people become addicted to them and spend a lot of time, surfing and doing all that stuff thus wasting resources(read bandwidth & time).


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 15, 2006)

gyanishgaurav said:
			
		

> why orkut is banned can u tell .is it a porn site or else.its a place where people share and exchange there thoughts.


Probably you don't know the scores of incidents where college students ended up writing abusive scraps about their colleges.. Eventually, some of them even got suspension from college, I have read.. If you want to know the exact reason, approach your college authorities and try persauding them to allow orkut..!! Do not try to violate their rules.. Its for your own benefit..!! Do not get offended..


----------



## gyanishgaurav (Nov 16, 2006)

but why not u think that its a good place 2 exchange ideas .its a place where u can exchange there ideas and meet ur old friend.i want 2 bypass cyberoam at nay how .pls tell me the way if any body know it.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 16, 2006)

orkut is banned good for college. Social networking is a total time waste , students should not waste the fun time of college in this crap. IMO


----------



## gyanishgaurav (Nov 16, 2006)

i dont know why some people are so narrow  minded here.pls anyone know solution for my problem than pls tell me


----------



## gyanishgaurav (Nov 20, 2006)

there is no one here who can help me.


----------



## outlaw (Nov 20, 2006)

@gyanishgaurav 

india is a free country ,u have the right to browse however you like ,afterall orkut is not an illgal site , so if no one here's interested in helping you here go ask for help in some other places .. i am sure you can find the solution pretty easily...


----------



## anzaan (Nov 23, 2006)

gyanishgaurav said:
			
		

> fiends i want ur help in my college orkut is banned by using cyberoam i am a beginner and dont know much but can anyone tell me the way to bypass cyberoam.i will bw relly thanful for that.


 
try 

*https*://blahblah................

else *cooltunnel.com must work


----------



## gyanishgaurav (Nov 27, 2006)

cooltunnel is not working.its homepage is opening but i cant able 2 open orkut with it it not replying .


----------



## anzaan (Dec 4, 2006)

use kproxy.com


----------



## joelf15 (Dec 5, 2006)

digg.com


----------



## gyanishgaurav (Dec 11, 2006)

there is nothing at digg.co com and all kproxy or proxy sites are banned


----------



## 24online (Jan 12, 2007)

they have setting that u can open specified sites only.. like i downloaded a lot from microsoft by word... so use of proxy is useless...but u can use local proxy/IP and port when all these sites r accessible...


----------



## 47shailesh (Jan 20, 2007)

use wpc3015.amenworld.com it even not detected in corporate....
Surf bindas


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 20, 2007)

gyanishgaurav said:
			
		

> fiends i want ur help in my college orkut is banned by using cyberoam i am a beginner and dont know much but can anyone tell me the way to bypass cyberoam.i will bw relly thanful for that.



Well you started by calling us fiends. Typo!

Now to answer your question, why regular proxies don't work is because orkut uses a secure channel [look for the closed lock symbol in your browser ]
People have reported success with *atunnel.com

Go to *atunnel.com
In the box they have provided enter *www.orkut.com
and before you click begin browsing uncheck all boxes below except those of Hide referrer information and Show URL entry form

It works from home for me, however I am not blocked otherwise. you try it out and let us know.


----------



## gyanishgaurav (Feb 19, 2007)

hi,
  thanks 4 ur advices but still i cant get any way.all sites are banned and i cant get 2 orkut.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2007)

joelf15 said:
			
		

> digg.com


wtf ??? u know wat digg is???


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 19, 2007)

try if *images.orkut.com works, i use this as orkut is blocked for me also.


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 19, 2007)

gyanishgaurav said:
			
		

> hi,
> all sites are banned and i cant get 2 orkut.


Dude do you have really tried wpc3015.amenworld.com

Try it and then post ur response...


----------



## gyanishgaurav (Feb 21, 2007)

i have tried all the site and no one is working some able to get at hompage but as i try 2 log in cyberoam catch up.


----------

